# Is my platy pregnant



## Gloe (22 d ago)

She also has a white dot popping out of her poop hole


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I do not see a white dot but she looks pretty pregnant.
Congrats?  and Welcome
Nice looking tank from what I see, can we get a full on pic?


----------



## Gloe (22 d ago)

Gamegurl said:


> I do not see a white dot but she looks pretty pregnant.
> Congrats?  and Welcome
> Nice looking tank from what I see, can we get a full on pic?


Thank you so much. Do you know how long until I should expect?

pic below


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Gloe said:


> Thank you so much. Do you know how long until I should expect?
> 
> pic below


Probably about a month from inception.
I really like your tank, nice.  The shape looks like it's good for water flow.


----------



## Gloe (22 d ago)

Gamegurl said:


> Probably about a month from inception.
> I really like your tank, nice.  The shape looks like it's good for water flow.


Thank you so much! It’s been up for about 3 years now


----------

